# please send



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

please send me your pic of your horses who have passed to rainbow bridge and there name so that i can make a video for them all 

this was one i did for another forum i go on 

dizzysrotts





​


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I well pm you pictures if that's ok. When I try to post in the quick reply it never works.


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

thats no probs


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Soldier boy
ill put a couple so you can choose


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

anyone know how to post pictures from quick reply. It asks me for a url when I try.


----------



## bigbull (Sep 4, 2010)

yup i do


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

My first horse, Zannson, passed 8 years ago, colic.



Kizzie, my nsh,


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

come on guys need more pics so he can make the vid


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

We had our Arab Mare Laasanna PTS after she suffered unknown internal tumours that were just to unbearable to watch her go through.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i like what you are doing. i think its lovely. Sad to see all th horses that have passed away but remember they will be waiting for you always.


----------



## SkyeAngel (Sep 8, 2010)

Lovely Idea! 

This is Skye, The sweetest horse I have ever known. I rescued her and she rescued me!

We lost her May 2010 - old age


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*Sending photos*

How do I send photos to you? I’ve posted some of my horse photos on my album can you get them from there?


----------



## wildhorsesgone (Jan 13, 2011)

*My wild pretty boys are gone*

I tried to attach four photos of my three horses that died in a horible barn fire on December 29, 2010. There are individual photos of them as adults and one photo of them together as babies.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Can we put a horse we don't know but is in our horses pedigree. My horses Grand Dad past away September 7, 2010. I'll put a picture if you say its OK. I don't have a horse that died. But i felt attached to this horse.


----------



## lokis mommy (Sep 7, 2010)

ya thats fine


----------



## TamaraB (Nov 17, 2010)

My horse Thunder. Broke his leg September 21 2010 and had to be put down.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

OK heres Lost Soldier He's not my horse but i feel so dear to him, He is my horses grand sire he died September 7, 2010 or September 8, 2010 i'm getting two answers, they think of a heart attack.

http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e363/cadalex4/lostsoldierstallion.jpg


----------

